# Need advice for teenage son IBS-C



## llupica (Apr 25, 2015)

(I have this posted on IBS-C board and it was suggested to post here as well)

I will try to make this short....my teenage son has been suffering from IBS-C (at least that's what the dr.s believe it is.) or at least chronic constipation. Peds suggested pediatric GI which we have been seeing. He has had a NG tube inserted in the hospital to do a complete clean out when Miralax failed. He was sent home to do miralax after that on a regular basis. This put him back in the ER and was told that miralax is causing extreme amounts of gas and causing cramping. So Stop miralax and try lactulose. Gave him 60ml of lactulose which gave him horrible stomach pains and diarrhea....cut dosage down to about 20ml a day. Whenever I see GI they say cramping is normal and when I ask what is causing it they say it's just something that happens with teens. (I have IBS....I know all about it, but like to call it IBS only after everything else has been ruled out) He will get stomach pains every night with lactulose before a BM. Well, the stomach pains got worse this week and ended back at peds office today. She did say we could see another GI and did xrays. Xrays showed a moderate amount of stool. Did bloodwork and waiting on results. In the meantime I know I should wean him off the lactulose because I feel it is causing cramping, but I don't want to make it worse for him. I have Unifiber here (insoluble fiber) and wonder if that will work for someone who is moderately backed up. Today he feels nauseous and I know its from being constipated. Any advice is appreciated. When I was a teen I suffered from IBS-D....then in my 40's it switched to IBS-C accomanied with gas (lovely)....I just recently eliminated carbs from my diet and it has helped out almost 100%. I don't know if this will help him, but as of now I think I need to find an immediate relief. Thanks for any advice....guess I couldn't make it short afterall.


----------



## smile4lina (Mar 5, 2015)

I would recommend changing his diet and try to find out what foods bother him. The elimination diet is hard, but worth a free. Good luck. it is no easy journey!


----------

